# Acheter Processeur



## Xorky (21 Juin 2016)

Bonjour j'aimerais savoir ou acheter un PowerPC G4 a installer dans  un Power macintosh 9600


----------



## Invité (21 Juin 2016)

Perso, j'avais choisi Sonnet comme carte accélératrice (mais j'avais pas le choix, c'était le seul fabriquant pour le StarMax)
Ces cartes (G3) fonctionnent toujours… Et je ne connais pas les autres fabricants.

De toutes façons, c'est forcément d'occaze dans ton cas…


----------



## peyret (21 Juin 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Perso, j'avais choisi Sonnet comme carte accélératrice (mais j'avais pas le choix, c'était le seul fabriquant pour le StarMax)
> Ces cartes (G3) fonctionnent toujours… Et je ne connais pas les autres fabricants.
> 
> De toutes façons, c'est forcément d'occaze dans ton cas…


là j'ai trouvé mais... ?
http://www.ebay.fr/sch/i.html?_odkw...C+G4.TRS0&_nkw=processeur+PowerPC+G4&_sacat=0


----------



## Invité (21 Juin 2016)

Il me semble que c'est un truc de ce genre que tu dois chercher
A un prix plus raisonnable évidemment 

Tiens, je suis gentil, toutes les cartes compatibles :
http://www.everymac.com/upgrade_cards/by_system/powermac_pci.html


----------



## melaure (22 Juin 2016)

C'est malheureusement très rare de nos jours ...


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (31 Août 2016)

J'avais cherché un peu c'est impossible à trouver.


----------



## Invité (31 Août 2016)

Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> J'avais cherché un peu c'est impossible à trouver.



Pas imposible : http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=122026891734#ht_500wt_1414


----------



## melaure (31 Août 2016)

Oui enfin c'est un peu comme ma recherche de carte SmartMedia 5V de 2 ou 4 Mo. Pas moins de 70 euros ... je préfère oublier ...


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (16 Septembre 2016)

Oui, bien sûr, 450 dollars c'est tout à fait raisonnable. C'est juste un poil plus cher pour une vieillerie d'occase que mon 6700K neuf qui fait 16945 points à Geekbench.


----------



## Invité (16 Septembre 2016)

Deleted member 340362 a dit:


> Oui, bien sûr, 450 dollars c'est tout à fait raisonnable. C'est juste un poil plus cher pour une vieillerie d'occase que mon 6700K neuf qui fait 16945 points à Geekbench.



C'est très surfait de dépasser 15000 points Geekbench


Bon, sans rire, je trouve que le multi-core n'a que peu d'intérêt vu le nombre de softs capables d'en tirer parti 

Par exemple, j'ai un Mini 2012@2,3GHz qui fait 3100 en single core et 9800 en multi-core.

En multi-core il clashe un iMac 21,5 late 2012 Intel Core i5-3470S @ 2.9 GHz (4 cores) qui fait presque 3700 en single core


----------



## litobar71 (16 Septembre 2016)

Invité a dit:


> Par exemple, j'ai un Mini 2012@2,3GHz qui fait 3100 en single core et 9800 en multi-core.



J'ai le même que toi mais en multi-core j'atteins les 12000 tout juste.


----------



## Invité (16 Septembre 2016)

litobar71 a dit:


> J'ai le même que toi mais en multi-core j'atteins les 12000 tout juste.
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 110812



Ah ?
Je ne sais pas.
J'ai regardé le score sur le site. moi il me suffit largement. Pas besoin de bench… 

C'était juste pour illustrer le fait que le multi-core n'est avantageux que dans des cas théoriques ou particuliers.


----------



## litobar71 (16 Septembre 2016)

Chuis d'accord sur l'inutilité des benchs en _général_.

Par contre mon ordi et mon téléphone se doivent de garder la même réactivité que lors de l'achat, sinon illico presto je cherche l'intrus responsable du ralentissement.

Un bench sur le taux de transfert de mon SSD (qui était devenu moins rapide que le SSD externe USB 3 UASP lors de clonages) m'a engagé à l'effacer et le partionner, et un rétro-clonage plus tard il avait repris sa vélocité d'antan.

Ceci n'est que mon expérience et n'engage que moi.

Au plaisir.


----------

